# Staple Massive Muscle Foods!!!



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Bascally I want to be MASSIVE!!! Crap statement I know but it get my point across quickly. Could people please post what thay consider the MUST have foods and amounts. I am not being lazy and askng people to write me a diet plan or menu!!! Just a quick reply with food and amount and I can read and disgest!!(sorry) Then I can make my own diet for people to criteque later.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Steak, eggs, chicken breasts, protein powder, tuna, olive oil, walnuts/almonds, peanut butter, beef mince, turkey steaks


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Poultry

Fish

Red meat

Rice

Spuds

Oats

Peanut butter

Green veg

Whey protein

Just to get you started.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

The list could be never ending but if I had to choose just 3 I'd say

Eggs - protein

Oats - Carbs

EVOO - Fat


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

why does this always happen


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Poultry
> 
> Fish
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ pretty much sums it up nicely !!!!

i will add Dairy and eggs to this list


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

It's the little things that help each day.

Nuts

Olive Oil in shakes

Peanut Butter

All meats lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

when u say massive


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Sweet potatoes

Bagels (dirty bulk)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Chicken, Beef, Lamb, Vegetables, Fish, Fruit, Milk And Grains


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Large pizza once a week,

on a Saturday...

in about 10 minutes


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> It's the little things that help each day.
> 
> Nuts
> 
> ...


when you mention olive oil, and peanut butter in shakes, how much we talking mate?

can you put both in shake at same time or just best to use 1?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oats

meats

pasta

potatoes

And one treat day as and when you need it IMO


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

saj1985 said:


> when you mention olive oil, and peanut butter in shakes, how much we talking mate?
> 
> can you put both in shake at same time or just best to use 1?


1 or 2 tablesoons .. and use 1 or both if you like mate dependant on macros and fitting in with your intake


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Oats
> 
> meats
> 
> ...


i need one every day:confused1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Poultry
> 
> Fish
> 
> ...


and thats just your breakfast !!!!!


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> 1 or 2 tablesoons .. and use 1 or both if you like mate dependant on macros and fitting in with your intake


thanks for clearing that up!


----------

